# Envoyer des mails en nombre via mail/orange



## TIBACHA (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Je suis chez Orange mais ne me connecte absolument jamais sur leur site.
Je bosse avec mon mon Mac et j'ai parfois besoin d'envoyer plus de 100 mails en CCI mais ça ne passe pas ! 
Y'a t il une configuration à faire sur mail ? ... ou pire ... chez Orange ? 
SVP, soyez "soft" dans vous explication ... toujours blonde ! 
D'avance Merci.

Titi


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2010)

Ce serait plutôt Orange qui bloque que Mail.
Tu es spammeuse professionnelle?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce serait plutôt Orange qui bloque que Mail.
> Tu es spammeuse professionnelle?


NON c'est une copine à moi et c'est pour un cadre uniquement professionnel !!!

Donc on répond à sa demande si on a une solution sinon on s'abstient :mouais:

N'ayant pas de solution à lui proposer je lui ai conseillé de venir ici poser sa question

C'est clair !!!

A vous les studios


----------



## tantoillane (4 Octobre 2010)

Doucement Roméo ,

A première vue, je pencherai aussi pour une limitation de la part d'orange. Après une petite recherche, je dirai que si tu as l'habitude d'envoyer beaucoup de mail et à beaucoup de monde en même temps, il est possible qu'orange coince la bulle. Les réponses sur le net sont mitigées mais il semble qu'en effet Orange peut limiter à 100/h

http://www.forum-orange.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=8533


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Donc on répond à sa demande si on a une solution sinon on s'abstient :mouais:




Ben j'ai répondu à une des questions portant sur l'origine. Selon moi c'est Orange et pas le logiciel Mail.
Pour le reste dans un cadre professionnel, on peut prendre une adresse professionelle (allant avec un nom de domaine professionnel, par exemple) et utilisant le serveur d'envoi qui va avec.


----------



## selus (5 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben j'ai répondu à une des questions portant sur l'origine. Selon moi c'est Orange et pas le logiciel Mail.
> Pour le reste dans un cadre professionnel, on peut prendre une adresse professionelle (allant avec un nom de domaine professionnel, par exemple) et utilisant le serveur d'envoi qui va avec.



Si c'est pour des envois répétitifs, l'excellent Maxbulk se charge d'envoyer les mails par petits paquets également... Et surtout en faisant un rapport d'envoi etc.


----------



## TIBACHA (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci "Roméo" ! 

"Une spameuse moi " ???? Il m'a fallu 30 min pour retrouver mon message et voir su quelqu'un avait répondu !!! 
ça me gonfle l'informatique ! 

Je suis juste dans le marketing de réseau . J'envoie un mail commun aux 40 personnes de mon groupe et parfois j'aimerais pouvoir envoyer une newsletter à tous les gens en dessous sans faire des paquets de 20 !!! 

Si je passe par mail ça bloque très rapidement à 20 ou 30 adresses. Quand ça passe car en ce moment plein de mail n'arrivent pas, et sans messages d'alerte ! 
Si je passe par Orange, un Merdi... car absolument rien d'enregistré dedans ! 

Adresse pro ? 
Maxbulk ? 

Ouaih ... qui dit mieux ? 
En tout cas Merci ! 
Et bonnes vacances Roméo ! Ton Chat va bien !


----------



## maousse (19 Octobre 2010)

une question, à chaque fois, tu parles de "passer par Mail" sur ton mac.

As-tu déjà essayé d'utiliser autre chose ? quel a été le résultat ?
envisages-tu d'utiliser autre chose ?
voire envisagerais-tu d'utiliser autre chose ?
(ça fait deux fois la même question, mais je bois le soir, ceci explique cela)

au-delà de 30 cc pour chaque envoi, n'importe quel fournisseur de service d'email généraliste va commencer à tousser, et toi avoir des problèmes.

Mais bon, tes besoins étant il est vrai pas si exagérés, tu pourrais utiliser un solution comme
http://www.mailchimp.com/

qui est une solution pour liste de diffusion, gratuite dans la limite de 6000 envois totaux par mois. Ça parle anglais, mais ça pourrait résoudre tous tes problèmes


----------



## TIBACHA (27 Décembre 2010)

YOUPI !!!! 
Trop forte "La blonde" !!! J'ai trouvé toute seule ...
Dans mon application "carnet d'adresse", j'ai fait des "sous dossiers" (genre "pro" famille" ...)
Et quand je veux envoyer un message et bien au lieu de taper des adresses dans mes champs "CC" ou "CCI", je tape "pro" "famille" ... et ça envoie à tout le monde !!!! 
Sauf s'il y a une adresse "non valide" (orange) dans le lot ... ça bloque tout sans dire quelle adresse n'est plus valide ! 

Vous pouvez faire suivre l'info ... si vous trouvez d'autres "blondes en détresse" !


----------



## zoubi2 (29 Décembre 2010)

Hmmmm..... Pas sûr du tout que cette "solution" réponde à la question initiale...

Si TIBACHA envoie un mail à un groupe ("sous-dossier") de 150 destinataires, ça passe? Franchement, ça m'étonnerait. Why? Because les FAI ont horreur des spammeurs ==> ils limitent le nombre d'envois simultanés. Dans mon petit cas à moi qui suis chez SFR, eh bien SFR limite le nombre de destinataires à 50. Point final. Rien à voir avec webmail, Mail, Outlook ou autre.

Je suis quasiment certain que l'Agrume fait la même chose.


----------

